# Best American orchestra?



## OwenK (Nov 24, 2014)

If you could hear any American orchestra play your favorite symphony or concerto, which would it be? Chicago, Boston, New York, Philly?

And what piece would you choose?


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Philadelphians under Stokowski playing Ives Fourth!

/ptr


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

OwenK said:


> If you could hear any American orchestra play your favorite symphony or concerto, which would it be? Chicago, Boston, New York, Philly?
> 
> And what piece would you choose?


I want to hear the Chicago Symphony play Pines of Rome. Really loud!


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

My favorite (rather not use the word best) would be the *Chicago Symphony*. And I would love for this very fine ensemble to do a symphony of *Bruckner*, say, his Eighth, or *Holst's* "The Planets" or a symphony by *Bax* (that's right, Bax). It even has ample tonal body to do *Glazunov's* symphonies very well, let along *Elgar* (their scorings leaning towards the garish or the dense anyhow).

Or come to think of it, *Myaskovsky*! The Chicago SO played his symphonies with considerable frequency during the 1920s and 1930s under Frederick Stock. It would be nice for that tradition to be re-established there.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Boston/Munch, playing Ives' 2nd.


----------



## Pip (Aug 16, 2013)

Szell and the Cleveland in virtually everything, but especially Mozart.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Chicago Symphony. Mahler 9. Pierre Boulez.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I noticed this article in the weekend edition of the Wall Street Journal.

Seems many of the US orchestras are feeling the pinches of reduced income/donations and possibly facing reduction in the number of orchestral members.

I am greatly saddened to read about this happening in this country, and hope that things will get better in the near future.

Are other countries facing this same situation?


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Utah Symphony isn't the best but man they know to put on a show under Thierry Fischer' baton.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Krummhorn said:


> I noticed this article in the weekend edition of the Wall Street Journal.
> 
> Seems many of the US orchestras are feeling the pinches of reduced income/donations and possibly facing reduction in the number of orchestral members.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately I do not see this getting any better, only worse. The USA is a culturally illiterate society. Ask people what a Rubens is, and they'll tell you it's a sandwich.

V


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

To the OP, I thought you were asking what Orchestra with present conductors. Is this true? If it's at any time, my picks are:

Szell & Cleveland: Mozart Symphony #41

Reiner and Chicago: Verdi's Requiem.

Shaw & Atlantic: Almost anything with a chorus.

V


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I would like to hear the Cleveland Orchestra, but preferably not in Cleveland.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

OwenK said:


> If you could hear any American orchestra play your favorite symphony or concerto, which would it be? Chicago, Boston, New York, Philly?
> 
> And what piece would you choose?


Having gotten over my initial reaction of insult (for you not listing the Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra in your posting), I will respond: the Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra! Playing Beethoven's Symphonies Nos. 5 and 7.

Which is why I purchased tickets for the December 6 concert at Heinz Hall in Pittsburgh, because that is _exactly_ what Manfred Honeck and the band will be playing as part of their BeethovenFest. This program is titled "The Revolutionary".

From the PSO website:

*About This Performance*

Join Maestro Honeck and your Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra for the first of three weekends devoted to Beethoven's life and works. This concert features two of Beethoven's most-loved symphonies. The profoundly philosophical Fifth is surely one of the most well-known musical testaments in the repertoire. And the joyful, highly-charged Seventh bursts with optimism despite the composer's total deafness.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Varick said:


> Unfortunately I do not see this getting any better, only worse. The USA is a culturally illiterate society. Ask people what a Rubens is, and they'll tell you it's a sandwich.
> 
> V


We've been on a decadence for a rather long time (some say since the late 1960s). And yes, orchestras and opera companies are in trouble (in the U.S. but even abroad, though to a much lesser extent). Atlanta had problems recently (I'm not sure of anything was resolved for I haven't kept tabs of the developments). The economic fundamentals are bad, and worsening.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Chicago / Cleveland -- its a toss-up, really. 

I refuse to fantasize about these orchestra's past glories under now retired or dead and gone composers. 

Not taking them now, as they are and under their current musical leadership, only fuels a somewhat lugubrious nostalgia and the death of the present in favor of times gone by.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I would like to hear the Cleveland Orchestra, but preferably not in Cleveland.

The Cleveland Orchestra's home is in Severance Hall:



















Severance Hall sits in the heart of University Circle, one of the most beautiful parts of Cleveland.










The Circle features not only Severance Hall, but also the Campus of Case Western Reserve University, the Cleveland Museum of Art, the Natural History Museum, the Cleveland Institute of Art, the Cleveland Institute of Music, the Botanical Gardens, University Hospital, several fine old churches and temples, etc... It is bordered by "Little Italy" and the suburb of Cleveland Heights with its Coventry neighborhood known as an arts district and college-hang-out thanks to the wealth of restaurants, book stores, antique stores, and unique specialty shops. I spent my art school years at the Cleveland Institute of Art hanging out in University Circle and Coventry.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

OK, but it would have to be in the summertime. It's not a nice place in winter.


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

ptr said:


> Philadelphians under Stokowski playing Ives Fourth!





Ukko said:


> Boston/Munch, playing Ives' 2nd.


Hooray for all of the *Charles Ives*-love!!! :cheers: Heck, I'd be happy to hear Ives' music played by ANY orchestra! 

One of my best concerts ever: Michael Tilson Thomas conducting the San Francisco Symphony in Ives' Fourth. I'd gladly take that combination again. Or maybe MTT conducting the SFS in Ives' "Holidays Symphony" this time...


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Chicago Symphony. Mahler 9. Pierre Boulez.


I'd buy tix for that!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

JACE said:


> I'd buy tix for that!


So would I! Those lucky people who can call the Chicago Symphony their own!! Makes up for the Cubs, the White Sox, the weather and the mayor.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Chicago Symphony. Mahler 9. Pierre Boulez.


My pick also. I like Bernstein's Mahler 9, but I haven't heard Boulez's so that would be a treat.
I'm very biased for the CSO because it's the only orchestra I've seen live. Also, I gotta represent my hometown


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Cosmos said:


> My pick also. I like Bernstein's Mahler 9, but I haven't heard Boulez's so that would be a treat.
> I'm very biased for the CSO because it's the only orchestra I've seen live. Also, I gotta represent my hometown


Bernstein has at least 3 different performances of Mahler 9: Berlin Philharmonic, NY Philharmonic and the Concertgebouw.
The Concertgebouw performance sounds perfect to me.
The Boulez is a bit cooler but not by much. It's a very fine performance.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Bernstein has at least 3 different performances of Mahler 9: Berlin Philharmonic, NY Philharmonic and the Concertgebouw.
> The Concertgebouw performance sounds perfect to me.
> The Boulez is a bit cooler but not by much. It's a very fine performance.


The Bernstein recording I have is with the Berlin Philharmonic. The other one I have is with Haitink and the Boston Symphony Orchestra. Of the two, I lean a bit more toward Bernstein


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

CSO, because of the horn section; Cleveland under Szell; Philadelphia under Ormandy; Boston SO...Louisville (First Edition Series)...NYP, Bernstein...Orpheus...


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

SONNET CLV said:


> Having gotten over my initial reaction of insult (for you not listing the Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra in your posting), I will respond: the Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra! Playing Beethoven's Symphonies Nos. 5 and 7.
> 
> Which is why I purchased tickets for the December 6 concert at Heinz Hall in Pittsburgh, because that is _exactly_ what Manfred Honeck and the band will be playing as part of their BeethovenFest. This program is titled "The Revolutionary".
> 
> ...


Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra comes over to my area sometimes to play up at Lanaudiere. The crowd loves them. Terrific orchestra. I considered flying to Pittsburgh a few years back to hear them to Mahler's 3rd.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

OK, but it would have to be in the summertime. It's not a nice place in winter.

I can't dispute that... except to say that it could be worse. It could be Buffalo.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> OK, but it would have to be in the summertime. It's not a nice place in winter.
> 
> I can't dispute that... except to say that it could be worse. It could be Buffalo.


Buffalo?-- there's no life east of_ I-5_. _;D_


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Cosmos said:


> The Bernstein recording I have is with the Berlin Philharmonic. The other one I have is with Haitink and the Boston Symphony Orchestra. Of the two, I lean a bit more toward Bernstein


If you ever get to hear Bernstein/Concertgebouw, let me know your impression.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Ah... but there's no Art west of Chicago. The sacrifice I must make for Art.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The problem with the Cleveland is.....it's in Cleveland.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Not sure if the best, but one of my favorites (from one of my favorite cities). *Founded 1815, two hundred years ago*

http://handelandhaydn.org/about/history/


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

As opposed to Florida?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Well, if we can include the past, fine!

Boston Symphony, Charles Munch: Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique, Saint-Saens, Organ Symphony.

Philadelphia Orchestra, Eugene Ormandy: Tchaikovsky Pathetique Symphony, Sibelius 7th Symphony.

Chicago Symphony, Fritz Reiner: Strauss Family Waltzes, Bartok Concerto for Orchestra.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Re "Best American Orchestras", there are simply too many great recs to list from the Big 5 or 6 of yesteryear. It was like the NHL's six-teams. You got what you paid for, and more.

Today, the only ones I'd pay to see would be Chicago with Muti, and Cleveland with FWM. :tiphat:


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

The MET orchestra is very highly rated nowadays since Levine!


----------



## Brad (Mar 27, 2014)

Luckily the Cincinnati Symphony orchestra has received a new donor who is giving them, apparently, very much. The president has spoken before every concert this season calling for attention and appreciation for the donation. Things are going well for them, and they can continue to be one of the few year round american orchestras.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Ah... but there's no Art west of Chicago. The sacrifice I must make for Art.


You've got me on that one, Cowboy. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha.

-- But I _loooooove _my sun.

_;D_


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

No doubt in my mind. The best orchestra in the US at this time is the Chicago Symphony.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> OK, but it would have to be in the summertime. It's not a nice place in winter.
> 
> I can't dispute that... except to say that it could be worse. It could be Buffalo.


Believe it or not, but there's no snow in Buffalo. I was there for the past three days. We have more snow in Syracuse. But I don't think a low life working stiff like myself could afford tickets to get into Severance Hall.

We had a fine symphony here in Syracuse, but they went belly up. People here just want to go to SU football and basketball games.


----------

